# Trip to Colorado



## ppan (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I will be traveling to Colorado next week, for a 5 week vacation.
Arriving at Denver and driving my way to Wildernest or Silverthorne.
Bought an Epic Ski Pass, which gives me access to all of the surrounding resorts basically..

I am in my mid 20s, an avid snowboarder, Park = Pow > Slopes is my general preference for riding. Haven't tried riding between the trees much, since the tree's roots air holes scares the living crap out of me.

I've conducted a lot of research online, but there's always room for more input and I'd like to ask of you guys for some information, if you would be so kind.
:hairy:

The resorts i'll be visiting are
Araphoe Basin
Breckenridge
Keystone
Vail
Beaver Creek

1. Are there any hidden (gem) spots on one of the following sites you guys like a lot? How do I get there? Any places which are better for First Chairs? 

2. Which parks are best for beginner park riders? (Small kickers, 1's and inconsistent 3's, short simple grabs, 50-50s and boardslides on boxes.)

3. Any recommendations regarding places where I can get my tummy full of yummy food and an occasional alcoholic beverage?

4. Recommended Freestyle / Backcountry guides for hire and their price?

5. Any recommended Nightlife venues?

6. Good Dispensaries? (Hope I'm not shooting my leg here :S-A-Smack


Thanks a lot for your help guys!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ppan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I will be traveling to Colorado next week, for a 5 week vacation.
> Arriving at Denver and driving my way to Wildernest or Silverthorne.
> ...


BA had answered these _exact_ questions on here multiple times, in great detail.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Steamboat, Copper, WP and Aspen will be the best places for all the above.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Steamboat, Copper, WP and Aspen will be the best places for all the above.


No no no. Bright, Solitude, Park City, and the Canyons are WAY BETTER!


----------



## ppan (Jan 22, 2011)

:eusa_clap: :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap:
You guys have a military squad coordination.

Well, I really was contemplating to troll you guys back, but I'm too busy thinking how awesome of a vacation I'm gonna have. :finger1:

Thanks Deacon, if it weren't for your post, I would've never known BA and Mojo are trying to troll me.
I've went over a lot of BA's post looking for answers for these questions...
So I get it that no one will share hidden spots on the forum.. I can live with that.
But I couldn't find any answers for my other questions. In fact, it seems the answer to all of those questions is some sort of "Get off my mountain and go to Utah"

Maybe I should have mentioned I'm a female, this seems to do the trick around here...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ppan said:


> Well, I really was contemplating to troll you guys back, but I'm too busy thinking how awesome of a vacation I'm gonna have. :finger1:


:finger1:Back at cha!!!I live here..........everyday is a vacation.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ppan said:


> :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap:
> You guys have a military squad coordination.
> 
> Well, I really was contemplating to troll you guys back, but I'm too busy thinking how awesome of a vacation I'm gonna have. :finger1:
> ...


You could try to troll me, but you wouldn't succeed. If you're not on Tinder then no one cares that you're female. Swipe right now, block later. 

Fair warning you're staying out in the boonies there is nothing good on that side of the lake except the outlet malls. Some will try to tell you Frisco has a nightlife, they have 2 places to drink and it usually becomes a mix of Copper snow carnies and Peruvians mixed in with a huge heaping of dude soup. 

As far as the post you need to read here it is in full block quoted form.



> Aspen sucks you're going to Breckenridge. Everything is walking distance but what really needs to concern you is whether or not you'll be able to walk the distance. My suggestion call up 970 453 Taxi and get in their good graces or Sky Cab and make sure that they answer when you call. 4 people should run you about 25 to 30 bucks depending on where you're going. But make sure you have them locked in, the random I'm drunk and going to call at 2 a.m. means you're in the same boat as everyone else and probably walking. Now if you stay at One Ski Hill Place or Grand Timbers lodge there is a free shuttle for you, the question is will it still be running.
> 
> As far as night life goes you have three options. North side of town, Ridge Street, and The South Side. Most people end up on the South Side.
> 
> ...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

*1. Are there any hidden (gem) spots on one of the following sites you guys like a lot? How do I get there? Any places which are better for First Chairs? 
*
BA can Show you the ropes for Breck. Falcon/Peak 10 can be fun. Otherwise, get above the "lower level" lifts to the upper lifts. I haven't been back since they opened the new peak 6.

Vail my suggestion is to take the lower lifts to the more far-out places. Blue-Sky is fun, but takes a while to get to. There is a reason why the "Back Bowls" get so much notoriety.....when it snows, they are good. Orient Express is where I usually play.....Or Pete's, Skyline, Earl's.

Keystone is only good for night riding or when the snow sucks and all you want to do is ride park.

A-Basin- Great for Snow-Core parking lot carnies. I've tried to like A-Basin, but just haven't been entertained enough. Montezuma is obviously its claim to fame, so catch it when the snow hits A-Ba, actually, the following day. Vis can be horrible on storm days or even cloudy days at A-Ba


I defer to others for Beaver Creek. Much more of a mellow time.

I suggest catching a ride out and hiking "Hidden Lake" about an hour west of Vail, towards Glenwood Springs/Canyon. Very cool hike.
*
2. Which parks are best for beginner park riders? (Small kickers, 1's and inconsistent 3's, short simple grabs, 50-50s and boardslides on boxes.)
*
Pass
*
3. Any recommendations regarding places where I can get my tummy full of yummy food and an occasional alcoholic beverage?
*
BA took care of this for Breck. Otherwise, let Yelp be your friend.
*
4. Recommended Freestyle / Backcountry guides for hire and their price?
*
Be careful of A-Basin. Their guides like to take people to avalanches.

6. Good Dispensaries? (Hope I'm not shooting my leg here :S-A-Smack
Google it. There is one in Georgetown, on the way from Denver.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

honestly, copper probably does have the best park for beginners but it isnt on the epic local pass but on wednesdays we have this thing called woodward wednesdays, it costs about $40 i believe and includes a lower mtn lift ticket which can access all the parks and afterwards you get to play in the barn for 2 hours.

its really a great deal considering a intro at the barn alone is about 50.

Woodward Copper - Woodward Wednesday's

I am also available as a freestyle guide if you want. i have an epic pass so i can ride anywhere. a few people on this forum have taken lessons with me and seemed to enjoy themselves so i guess i'm okay at it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Agree with cro on Copper 100% and actually vail has quite a good beginner area too. There are actually a couple. There is one on mid mountain now, right at the base of Avanti's black section, dunno the name. There is one called pride park on the upper west side of the mountain that you can see from the eagle bahn gondola just before getting to the top. There is another one that will advance you just a tad called bwana park on bwana run. In goes from small to medium. Golden peak is the large area but on the far rider's left side of the park there is a very small line....


----------

